# Any idea for Marina Crown?



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Finally, i am here in Dubai.
I did the home search last weekend. I interest for Marina Crown 1br cost around 50-55k unfurnished. 

Do u hv any advice re: building maintenance?
Is it easy to find taxi outside the building?
Is the price is ok?

I like this because of building not too old, price is reasonable, hv squash court and Carrfour at g floor.

Do I overlook anything?

Thank for any advice and comment.
Have a nice day.
Ae


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

this_ae said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Finally, i am here in Dubai.
> I did the home search last weekend. I interest for Marina Crown 1br cost around 50-55k unfurnished.
> ...


Sounds like a good price and Marina crown is in a central location for the Marina. Taxis should be easy to find around there as you have the Marriott nearby and barasti across the road. 

Drawbacks might be it's one of the older buildings in that area so need to check it's being maintained properly, very busy traffic in the area to the front and a lot of construction going on nearby. If you find somewhere sea facing on a high floor then shouldn't be too much if an issue though.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------

